# any use food-dye 4 dog coloring??



## carolyn (Aug 31, 2010)

heard some1 use food-dye 2 color their maltese' hair! i thought 2 try this on ear tips. any1 know, try, any thing on this? love ur thoughts...!:innocent:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I haven't tried it but it sounds like a lot of work and a bit messy.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Why would you want to do this?


----------



## SLP21 (Dec 4, 2010)

At my local pet store they have a wash out gel-hair dye for pets (simaler to what they have out for humans) Maybe this would be a safer/less messy option to consider! :thumbsup:


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

I have heard of people using kool aid (might be safer than dye?) but would really caution you against doing that to your pup.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The gel hair dye made for dogs does not wash out as advertised. I would not use it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have to laugh when I read this question (forgive me, I couldn't help it) as we spend an eternity discussing how to get rid of red tear stain and then talk about hair dye! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

There was a young member here who used to dye her Malt's ears and tail, I can't remember her name. It was safe to use but I agree with Sandi, we spend so much time making our dogs white, it seems counter productive!:mellow:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe you could just trade in your Malt for a pink, purple or green doggie?:innocent:

Seriously though, it is illegal in CA to dye animals, probably in lots of other states to.

However, if I ever get really Syli, I would just use something like beet juice.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

The member Fawn does that with her little cutie-pie. You could shoot her a PM (she lives in Australia) and ask. There's even a pic of it on her introduction thread entitled "Not really new". HTH!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> I have to laugh when I read this question (forgive me, I couldn't help it) as we spend an eternity discussing how to get rid of red tear stain and then talk about hair dye! :HistericalSmiley:


My thought exactly!


----------

